# Horrid Interview Story



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2007)

I had an interview today at a home health care agency that was the worst interview I have ever been on. Here it goes:

1. The lady that interviewed me made me wait for 20 minutes.

2. She told me that I didn't have the customer service skills she was looking for even though I have been in customer service related fields for over 10 years, not to mention I am only 26.

3. She kept stressing that she was "100% dedicated to professionalism". I had a hard time believing that because she had on jeans and a pink sweater with two kittens in a basket playing with yarn on it. She looked like she hadn't bathed in about 4 days. ---To me, if you want to be seen as a professional, you should dress like a professional. Maybe I should have just went to the interview naked.

4. She asked me why I left my previous job, and I told her that I didn't feel like I was growing professionally, and they didn't offer benefits even though I was working full-time. She told me that was not a good enough reason to quit a job. I told her that I thought I didn't need benefits, until I got 2 kidney stones last April and my hospital bill was $5,000. She told me that she is $47,000 in debt with hospital bills. Not sure why I needed to know her personal business, but I had a feeling she was trying to one up me for some odd reason.

5. She insinuated that I walked out of my previous job of 3.5 years after I just told her that I would never do that to an employer, and that I did put in my two weeks. She said she was going to call them to make sure.

6. The front desk receptionist had on jeans and a dirty hooded sweatshirt and she also looked like she hadn't bathed in about a week. Not to mention how dirty the floor was!

I wouldn't work for her even if she gave me $200,000 per year. I hope she calls me and offers me the job. I am going to laugh in her face and say that you couldn't pay me enough to work for you.

Sorry about my ranting. Feel free to share any interview horror stories here!


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 17, 2007)

What was the job for? Some people are like that if they feel threatened.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2007)

It was for a menial receptionist position. Not sure why she would feel threatened though!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 17, 2007)

The attire you described makes me believe that they are taking casual Fridays a little too far.

The personality of the interviewer probably gave you a really good idea of how they do business and in turn how they treat their clients. I can't blame you at all for not wanting to accept a position if they offer you one.

Maybe she was more jealous than anything. I'm guessing that she is a lot older than you are and probably nowhere near as attractive as you. (I'm only guessing though, but how many women in their 20's wear sweatshirts with cats on them to work?) :scared:


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2007)

That is weird that you say that about her being less attractive then me. I was kind of thinking that during the interview but didn't post it because I didn't want to seem conceited. Yeah, she was in her 40's, but she could have easily passed for late 60's, IMO!:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think it sounds conceited. In fact I myself have often been envious of another woman's looks. Granted I've never been mean about it though.

So would you say that today was a total waste of makeup? :glasses:


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2007)

HAHA! Yes indeed it was a total waste of makeup! I actually should have brought my train case to the interview to do some makeovers!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Eww! I'd much rather work under sanitary conditions! lol


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 17, 2007)

The place is filthy and they are a home health agency? Don't they ever get potential customers/family members stopping by the office? This certainly doesn't sound like a place with potential for you.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 17, 2007)

I have had some bad interviews, the worst was probably that they interviewed me for the wrong job. I didnt want that job. The lady saw my resume and decided to interview me for an assistant to the governer. The job I was prepared to interview for had way less responsibility. The lady asked me all about the governer, his policies, his kids (I went to school with them). She said I had nowhere near the experience for the job. Well, thats why I didnt apply for it. Another interview, I had to bring writing samples (I was an English major) and the lady laughed at me. Why, I dont know. No one else ever laughed at those samples. People are so weird sometimes. :kopfkratz:


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 17, 2007)

well im gunna rant about a job! Though i have had plenty bad expiernces.

I worked in holiday inn I worked there for about amonth then quit came back a month later. I was almost done with my rooms i was not feeling good! And it had been along day. then some guy came up to me and asked if i had a boyfriend! I said Yes. He told me i needed to loose that looser. That he would take care of me.Even if it is just for the day he would buy me for $300 dollers he gave me a key to his room.THis hole time i couldnt say anything i just smiled. I was freaked and i was outside i was afraid if i said get lost he would hurt me. Plus his truck was parked near by! I ran in side told the closest person what happend THIs guy told him to get lost. We then told my manager and He and his asst. did not believe me. They said he was a paying customer. i told them about the key and they looked at the guy i told he said.. they told me he left the key and was looking for it. They then told me they know im pron to doing stuff like this! I turned in my cousin for sexually touching me. WHAT KINDA OF SHIT IS THAT! WHAT IS THAT OF THERE BUISNESS! I called my boyfriend imadelty He came running over ! The manager got mad at me for calling him and told me not to ever tell him stuff like that again. wel i never showed up again. they kept calling for days i never answerd!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2007)

Job opportunities are like relationships in a few ways.

Just because you are both available does not mean you should be together. And sometimes you will be judged by your partner's reputation.

If you had taken the position, you might miss better opportunities with more reputable companies.

When your dream job does comes along, you might get turned down because of your affiliation to this organization.

It's kind of like settling for someone that is OK. Then you meet Mr. Perfect who soon learns you aren't available.

Hope my analogies make sense.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah - that was a crappy interview for sure. I can see why you wouldn't want it. I can't believe that she was actually telling you things like "that wasn't a good reason to leave" and "you didn't have enough experience". I mean even if that WERE true and she DID feel that way...you don't say that. How extremely stupid. Sorry about that!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 17, 2007)

That lady seems nuts so its a good thing you wontbe getting the job.


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a similar experience once. I interviewed at a car delership and the lady who interviewed me actually had the nerve to tell me that I shouln't have have left my last job without having another one lined up. Needless to say, I walked out in the middle of the interview.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 17, 2007)

shes sounds annoying, i would have left.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2007)

Your analogy made perfect sense to me! Thanks for the input!

Apparently I was unaware that I could have walked out of the interview. I am not sure if this lady was grilling me like that so she could see how I handled pressue. There are other ways to go about that! Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 17, 2007)

all i gotta say is WOW. i cant believe that happened to you, yea that would be great if they did offer you the job, and you just telling them no, nasty!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2007)

what a skank faced ho bag that woman sounded like! I've had some bad job interviews too...

I got told I didn't have good enough eye contact for a phone reservations job. What the hell??

well at least you never have to go back there. Sorry to hear that you wasted your time though


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ew...the people working there sound scrungy as well as the work environment itself. You are right for not wanting to work there - and the interviewer sounds crazy. Yesterday we had a woman interview for a (nursing?) position - and she showed up in jeans. My boss was soooo not thrilled, so it goes both ways. Everyone should dress professionally for an interview - no matter what the dress code is.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 17, 2007)

HELL YEAH!!!!! if she calls make HER feel like she should only be SOOO lucky to hire YOU!!!! and i soooo hope she DOES call so you can tell her "um no thanx your facility sucks, and im looking to work in a PROFESSIONAL environment where people look like they bathe!!!" PLEASE tell her that!!! and then let us know what she says!!! LOL!!!!!!!:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh man, I know how you feel.

When I applied at a Hampton Inn, the man who interviewed me could barely speak english, but yet tried his best to try and convert me. Nothing against Islam, but I guess he thought I should join the ranks, lol.

Hopefully you get the chance to tell that creepy, pink sweater wearing, kitty loving, forty year old never-was that you don't want the job, because, quite frankly, you were unimpressed not only with the facilities, but with her and her nasty behavior.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 17, 2007)

What an odd woman! I would have walked away before she finished. I hope she calls you back so you can laugh in her face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Feb 17, 2007)

Haha its so funny that people always say you need to make good impressions on the interviewer, but how about if they make a good impression on you? No one wants to work for a weirdo, ya know? Funny story, sorry it was so crappy for you though, good luck on the job hunt!


----------



## jessimau (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to share a couple horror stories from the other side of the interview desk. I've had to interview people for the receptionist position at my company many times. I'm really not sure why it's such a hard position to fill! So anyway, I always make sure I dress nice and do my makeup nicely and try to look as well-groomed and put together as possible on interview days. Luckily, all the women who've come in for interviews have done their best to look good too. I try to set a comfy tone to the interview to help people relax because the questions I ask aren't the easiest.

Soo, on to the stories...

One woman told me that she was practically being persecuted by her coworkers at her current job. I really should've wondered about that at the time, but I didn't. We kept talking and she mentioned she had kids (asking about that kind of stuff is a huge no-no so I was taken aback). She also went on to tell me not to worry, that she had reliable transportation and childcare so she'd never be late to work b/c of her kids and I didn't have to worry about her having any more because... and then she made a tying motion in front of her abdomen, indicating, I assumed, that she'd had her tubes tied. TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of my coworkers at the time had friends who worked at her company and got the inside dirt -- she was "persecuted" because she lied on her resume and couldn't do her job well. Plus she always smelled REALLY bad. Well, I managed to keep her from getting hired into my department but they hired her in another department and guess what? She really does smell, she keeps about 5 pairs of shoes (mostly flip flops, which are against dress code) under her desk, and runs around the office barefoot most of the time. She's done other unbelieveable stuff, but that's enough to start.

Another woman I was interviewing had been sent over by Catholic Charities (this is crucial to the irony of this story). So I'm interviewing her, asking about a time she handled conflict and what she did, or something like that, and she starts telling me about her situation with her roommate, who wants to kick her out because she did something the roommate didn't agree with. So I express sympathy, commiserate slightly, and say "you don't have to tell me what you did that upset her" which were apparently the straw that broke the camel's back. She then proceeds to tell me that she very recently had a child and then found out she was pregnant again, already, and she can't do this and if she ever wants to pull herself out of her current situation she can't have another child right now and so she had an abortion. I literally sat there stunned for a moment. I was like WTF, you actually told an interviewer that??

Needless to say, I think I'm going to do okay as a Psychologist. I seem to be pretty good at getting info out of people that they wouldn't normally share. *sigh*


----------



## luxotika (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow! People just think it okay to share that much of their personal life with people that they don't know! Amazing!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

What a little witch that woman was. That was funny about her kitten sweater.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 20, 2007)

wow thats horrible


----------

